# Cleaning/Disinfecting a Dirty Tent



## appledipper (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'm new here and I'm hoping someone can give me a little advice. We have a tent that has been visited by mice while in storage. So a lesson has been learned about how we store our items! While the yuck factor is significant and tossing it and getting a new tent is probably easiest (maybe even safest), patching and washing is certainly cheaper, especially since we just invested in some new poles for it. However, I am concerned about our health safety and whether I can safely disinfect the mouse mess. Can anyone recommend a way to wash the tent that will make it safe for my family and not damage the fabric or water resistance?

Thank you!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

First off, welcome aboard :welcome:

I have a friend who will stick his nylon tent in a washing machine then scotch guard it afterwards. He says he has to tie a bag over the stretch cords, else they get tangled up all in the machine. I've never done that, not advocating it, just saying I know someone who does.

Once you get it patched, put some scented bounce sheets in when you store it - vermin don't like bounce.


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

I would say that unless it is a really expensive tent, I would pitch it (pun intended). The time and trouble to clean and repair it, plus the germ factor is not worth it. As far as the poles are concerned, look for a new tent with the same size poles so you won't feel you wasted your money.

Of course, there is always e-bay!!

Jack


----------



## samaza (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey I wrote a little guide for proper tent cleaning, hope it helps, let me know if I missed anything

The secrets to return your tent to Pristine Condition | the adventure lifestyle


----------

